# House of Lords wants UK TV to go fully online and leave airwaves clear for cellphones



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

This is great in concept but the UK is still struggling to get any sort of decent broadband internet to rural communities as it is, so it'll be really interesting to see what happens if this ever gains any kind of traction.

I lived in London and even I could only get about 1mbps (with a prevailing wind) owing to the distance from my local exchange and the fact that it was so over capacity. And that's in a major city!

Still, I'll be interested to follow developments on this one.


----------

